# Walking Dead continues tonight



## C.A.Wodensen (Dec 3, 2011)

Walking Dead continues tonight and I'm counting down the hours lol.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

I know what you mean.  I can't wait till comes on.  It's one of the best shows on tv.


----------



## C.A.Wodensen (Dec 3, 2011)

Ive had a look at the sneak peeks on the website and its looking great.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm stoked.  It's recording right now.  When it's done recording, I'll kick back, grab some brandy, and gorge on gore.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I saw it, and enjoyed it. Didn't expect Rick to do what he did. Signs of change. And it really is time to leave the farm.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

That was a good show tonight. I hope they move off the farm soon though. 

SPOILER ALERT



I was excited to see Michael Raymond-James, the actor who was in True Blood join the cast. Then was shocked when Rick did what he did.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I loved last night's episode!


Spoiler



But I wasn't sure if Rick pulled the gun because the stranger pulled one first or because he was simply worried about his friends and family.


 I thought that was an incredibly tense scene.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I missed the first half of the new episode! Darn it!



Spoiler



In my opinion, Rick pulled his gun because the other guy was drawing his. I think he was on the defensive from the beginning that something just wasn't right about them and that they were dangerous.





Spoiler



Maybe it's just me, but I was incredibly annoyed at Laurie's accident. Couldn't she manage to keep her eye on the road better than that in broad daylight with no other cars on the road? Shouldn't she have been on the lookout for walkers? I like the character, but she kinda deserves to get eaten before she's rescued...


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

Truly the worst show on television. I think it's actually written by a zombie. It's just people making ridiculous decisions to further the plot, really, really slowly.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Tam said:


> I missed the first half of the new episode! Darn it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Not only that, but her reason for going made no sense at all. "Rick don't go, Carl needs his father!" :Rick leaves and is gone for approximately 5 seconds: "Oh no! I must go bring back Herschel, even though that's exactly what my husband just left to do!" And, now, if something happens, Carl will be without both parents. Brilliant move, Lori. Also, Rick and company better find her on their way back to the farm. I can't endure another half a season of them all searching aimlessly for a member of the group.


 I still liked the episode, but that whole part was incredibly stupid.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Two words: Olive Oyl.



Spoiler



Maybe the zombies will just throw her back as not worth it.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I'm still surprised they killed off two major characters in back to back weeks!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Spoiler



Shane died sooner in the comics.


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

C.A.Wodensen said:


> Walking Dead continues tonight and I'm counting down the hours lol.


Right here with you!! Bring on the zombie rampage!

I can't believe we will have to wait till October for it to come back


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

jwest said:


> Right here with you!! Bring on the zombie rampage!
> 
> I can't believe we will have to wait till October for it to come back


What? Oh well, I mean, it is a very cinematic show, I would imagine it takes a lot of work to put even one episode together.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Spoiler



MICHONNE! THE PRISON! Is it October yet?!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't blame Rick for wishing everyone would get off his butt.


Spoiler



And Lori pretty much Lady McBethed him into offing Shane, and seemed to want it to be cold-blooded -- where does she get off being upset when it ended up happening in self-defense?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Now that was a season finale!

Lori and Carl, both those characters have been annoying me the last few weeks with their antics.



Spoiler



That was a pretty sweet intro to the series of Michonne!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

There is a whole site devoted to how no one watches Carl:

http://getoutofherecarl.tumblr.com/

But the best one has to be this:


----------



## TonyBava (Mar 18, 2012)

I nearly gave up on this show when they were mired in the search for Sophia and it seemed like whole episodes would go by without any zombie action. I'm glad I stuck with it, the last several episodes have been terrific. I haven't read the comics so the hooded figure was a genuine WTF moment for me. 

I'm genuinely excited to see where it goes from here as they transition from the initial shock of the zombie epidemic to long term survival in the post apocalyptic world.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> There is a whole site devoted to how no one watches Carl:
> 
> http://getoutofherecarl.tumblr.com/
> 
> But the best one has to be this:


That is too funny. Glad to see that I'm not alone thinking WTH, when it comes to Carl wandering around zombieland alone. Rick and Lori are lucky that child protective services isn't around anymore.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Really enjoyed the season finale. Love the new intrigue at the end. I've never read the comics. Does the story come to an end, or is still going on in comic-book world?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Really enjoyed the season finale. Love the new intrigue at the end. I've never read the comics. Does the story come to an end, or is still going on in comic-book world?


It's still on going, the latest issue is #94. I doubt it ends any time soon. Sales must be pretty high right now since the show is so popular.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

The final episode was very intense.


Spoiler



The ranger with the armless zombies and the huge fortress freaked me out.


 I hate waiting until the fall to see what happens!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants Carl... eliminated?  Getting pretty tired of Carol, too.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Carl was okay -- when he was comatose.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Scheherazade said:


> Am I the only one who wants Carl... eliminated? Getting pretty tired of Carol, too.


You're not alone!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Am I the only one who wants Carl... eliminated? Getting pretty tired of Carol, too.


Nope. You're not the only one.  Lori's on my short list also.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lori is my whole list.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Carl was okay -- when he was comatose.


Agreed.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

If Lori and Carl weren't around there wouldn't be any drama. All would be well at the farm.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw the season finale, finally.  I enjoyed it quite a bit and the shot at the end sets up the next season nicely.  I have heard they have already hired an actor to play the character of The Governor from the comic books.  He is often ranked as one of the best villains in comic books as a whole, so it could be interesting.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> There is a whole site devoted to how no one watches Carl:


This one's my favorite:

http://m.collegehumor.com/#/article/6743808/10-reasons-why-the-walking-dead-should-just-kill-carl


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I don't blame Rick for wishing everyone would get off his butt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This came up on Talking Dead (love watching it after the show) - the producer and creator said that


Spoiler



she's really upset with herself, not him - she knows she was the catalyst. When I went back and watched again I realized her looks could've indeed been about that.



I thought the finale was amazing - the scenes as they were leaving the farm, the burning barn, the haunting music - creepily & horrifyingly beautiful.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

JimJ said:


> It's still on going, the latest issue is #94. I doubt it ends any time soon. Sales must be pretty high right now since the show is so popular.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think the latter might be a death with dignity thing.


Spoiler



The idea that if someone doesn't mutilate you, that you'll be back, is creepy. That you carry in you the thing that makes you one of them makes it less Us Vs. Them than it does the old memento mori concept of the dead seeking to remind us that they were once like us, and we'll soon be like them. This is the exact reason that some people can't handle being around disease.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I think there's also the hope that one day maybe all the zombies will be killed and what's left of humanity will be able to rebuild. With the realization that everyone will go zombie when they die no matter what, and that it will probably be passed down to their children (which I bet we'll get to find out with that baby coming if this is true or not) it has everyone feeling like all hope is lost. What it really means, quite frankly, is society will just need to adopt a new way of thinking of death. Once the hordes of zombies are taken care of, dealing with them on a case by case basis as people die would become just as normal as any other burial rites we've had throughout history.

It is interesting thinking of the ramifications, though. There'd have to be laws put in place against people trying to keep their zombie family after death. I imagine shooting dead people in the head would become normal, so murder investigations would need to take that into account. And what about a zombie possibly standing trial for their own murder if we were ever able to learn to communicate with them? Then there's the whole issue on undead rights and whether it's okay to kill them or not, especially if we suddenly find out they're not just mindless monsters. It'd be a mess for a while, but in the end I think it would just become par for the course and zombie disposal would become a new industry.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Spoiler



I agree that the shock and anger over finding out the living is already infected is that it kills hope. Hope for a cure, hope that the zombies might die off, etc Instead they found out they will become zombies since everyone dies. That's a bit more jarring than thinking if I avoid getting bit, I won't ever become a zombie.





Spoiler



That would be creepy, if the baby is still born and turns into a little zombie. Or if it dies insider her and starts feasting away from the inside. Might be too graphic for TV. Ha-ha. Not sure if that has been done in the comic. I'm not a comic fan so I haven't read it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> See, I don't agree about Lori. I wonder if
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, I'm just repeating what the producer and creator said...


Spoiler



me, if I were Lori I would've been ticked that Rick was talking me into keeping the baby when he suspected that they were all infected. How's all that going to play out if the pregnancy continues? It'll be interesting to see...

As to "what does it matter?" It mattered to Jenner - it's why he blew himself & the CDC up - he didn't want to be a walker (and yeah, he was a little crazypants as well). It would matter to me, I think - I'm pretty sure I don't want to be a "walker" after I die the first time, so I'd be begging someone to put a bullet in my brain if I knew the alternative would be to go around trying to eat the living.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

so which Walking Dead character are you? It seems I am Daryl and I'm pumped about that. I really thought I was going to be an Andrea.....but Daryl ROCKS. Daryl and Carol are the best characters and best actors in the entire show IMO. 
http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead/which-character-are-you


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh lord, I'm doomed.  I'm Dale.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Oh lord, I'm doomed. I'm Dale.


I'm sorry brother.......


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sheiler1963 said:


> I'm sorry brother.......


Sigh...thanks for helping me out...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Oh lord, I'm doomed. I'm Dale.


Me, too.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Me, too.


I regretfully have to confirm that despite taking the test twentyeleven times I'm still Daryl.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> I regretfully have to confirm that despite taking the test twentyeleven times I'm still Daryl.


I don't think there's anything from with that. Daryl's a survivor!

I'm not taking the test. I couldn't take it if I found out I was Carl.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Hmm, took the quiz, I'm Andrea.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Results came out Rick for me also. I'm going to take it again and use the "maybe" answers I had.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> The first time I took the test, I was Rick. Then, answering the questions the exact opposite of what I would really do, I was Lori.


That intrigued me enough to take the test using the exact opposite answers. When I answered in that manner I am Carol. That is interesting in that Daryl and Carol are my favorite characters in the show and seem to be forming a bond. Opposites attract?
BTW answering the opposite was harder than I thought it would be. I would see the list and it was hard to click on the thing I would NOT do because my brain was screaming, 'But that is STUPID!' Yeah, it seems I really am a Daryl.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Did the test and turned out to be a Rick. The reluctant leader type I guess.


----------



## Titania Ladley (Apr 12, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE this show! Does anyone know when the next season starts


----------



## Titania Ladley (Apr 12, 2012)

Agree! The finale was awesome.


----------

